# [SQUID] Problemas para subir contenidos (ej: Megaupload)

## Txema

Buenas gente, hacía tiempo que no pasaba por aquí ^^

Esta vez tengo un problemilla con el upload de contenidos a la web, no sé si es por squid, iptables o la unión de estos. El caso es que no puedo subir archivos que pesen más de unos pocos Kb's porque da error aunque el envío desde mi pc no se haya detenido, es como si no se diera cuenta de que el archivo le está siendo enviado y da error al pasar un tiempo.

Lo que hace squid cuando subo algo es que lo descarga completo desde mi pc hasta el servidor/router donde está squid y entonces comienza a enviarlo a la velocidad de upload de mi conexión, pero se ve que algo falla.

Aquí está mi squid.conf http://pastebin.com/vQpHGV7U

Un saludo.

----------

## Latinvs

Y antes de comerte la cabeza con conjeturas ¿no has probado a desactivar Iptables y el squid ese (evidentemente no tengo ni pajolera idea de qué es, jeje) par air descartando "sospechosos"?

----------

## Txema

Sí claro, es desactivar squid y los problemas desaparecen (y también las ventajas xDD) puedo subir archivos perfectamente a cualquier sitio.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Txema...comentas que también utilizas iptables... ¿aplicas qos para limitar el upload de tu conexión a internet?

Un saludo.

----------

## Latinvs

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Sí claro, es desactivar squid y los problemas desaparecen (y también las ventajas xDD) puedo subir archivos perfectamente a cualquier sitio.

 

Jaja, bueno, ya te digo que no sé qué es "squid", pero supongo que has captado la idea: ir eliminando sospechosos. Si squid es imprescindible pues prueba con Iptables, a ver si tienes alguna regla que te esté haciendo la puñeta.

----------

## opotonil

De Squid ni idea, pero haciendo una busqueda rapida en Google me aparece:

http://nxlinuxadmin.blogspot.com/2010/05/squid-proxy-server-upload-limit.html

http://www.squid-cache.org/mail-archive/squid-users/200301/0027.html

Por lo que comentas que depende del tamaño del fichero quizas el primer enlace ayude, el segundo no tiene pinta.

Salu2.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

opotonil, según el fichero de configuración de squid de Txema, creo que no esta limitando el upload de su red....

posiblemente pueda estar limitando el upload con iptables & tc (QoS) y por ahi pueden venir los problemas..

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

Pero si fuera cosa de iptables y el QoS no desaparecería al desactivar squid ¿no?

Este es el QoS que me hice hace ya bastante:

http://pastebin.com/r60JNDEV

No sé si habrá algo ahí que pueda perjudicar el upload.

Un saludo.

P.D: creo que esto comenzó cuando comenzaron a modificar la forma en que actúan los uploads, por ejemplo, con Dropbox puedo subir cosas si uso el método básico, y si uso el método avanzado/mejorado tiene exactamente el mismo comportamiento que megaupload. os dejo lo que creo que es el código de cada uno, a ver si vosotros veis algo ¿puede tener algo que ver el que en el avanzado no usen un form para enviar los datos mediante POST?

http://pastebin.com/eqi2wm9g

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿Cuanta ocupa el fichero que estas intentando subir?

Un saludo.

----------

## Coghan

¿Has mirado los logs de squid? Igual te da una pista de lo que está pasando.

----------

